# may not be going out afer all...



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

... well full time anyway, although it will be my main location, been asked to work in a civ role running a collection of mess bars for foreign troops in various countries.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crc said:


> ... well full time anyway, although it will be my main location, been asked to work in a civ role running a collection of mess bars for foreign troops in various countries.



I hope we didnt scare you off!?????????

Jo xxx


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> I hope we didnt scare you off!?????????
> 
> Jo xxx


no, as i said i will still be in spain most of the time, and will have teams running the mess bars, so I should be in spain a lot still, well I hope, but I will have travel periods where I could be away for a while.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crc said:


> no, as i said i will still be in spain most of the time, and will have teams running the mess bars, so I should be in spain a lot still, well I hope, but I will have travel periods where I could be away for a while.


Hopefully, the best of both worlds for you!!!!!!! Feel free to stay and post every now and again tho!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Barbutler (Aug 16, 2010)

jojo said:


> Hopefully, the best of both worlds for you!!!!!!! Feel free to stay and post every now and again tho!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo Is there any truth that you are now staying in SPAIN forever ,as someone told me on another thread that you have now got a position with a local company in charge of Media and Personnel any truth


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Barbutler said:


> Hi Jo Is there any truth that you are now staying in SPAIN forever ,as someone told me on another thread that you have now got a position with a local company in charge of Media and Personnel any truth


YES!!!!!!! 

I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job, I've gotta job!!!



Jo xxxxxx


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

congrats jo.

I hate the armed forces officially. lol. serioulsy though they weren't telling me that the army were interested in me as i've done tri-service training, and when my current contract ends to have me but as an officer.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

crc said:


> congrats jo.
> 
> I hate the armed forces officially. lol. serioulsy though they weren't telling me that the army were interested in me as i've done tri-service training, and when my current contract ends to have me but as an officer.


Presumably as a NCO? I can't understand what you mean by that post.
You stated earlier that you were Spanish, if I remember rightly. Are there no longer any rules about original nationality?
Or is it like qualifying for the English football squad?


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

would be as an officer cadet.

Rules do exist and it's not british army.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

crc said:


> would be as an officer cadet.
> 
> Rules do exist and it's not british army.


Ah....so you are not in the British Army...
Which, then? The Spanish Army, I guess.
My family have connections with UK Forces.


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

officially I'm employed by UN, but I work for a joint UN/NATO force.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

crc said:


> officially I'm employed by UN, but I work for a joint UN/NATO force.


That's interesting. As a civilian? Have you been posted anywhere exciting?
I didn't realise the UN and NATO worked together like that.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> That's interesting. As a civilian? Have you been posted anywhere exciting?
> *I didn't realise the UN and NATO worked together like that.*


they don't.


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> they don't.


you give an answer and no reasons behind it?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

crc said:


> you give an answer and no reasons behind it?


maybe he thought he'd leave that to you?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

simple answer..... the UN does not have a military force as such. It is a politcal forum for all the world's governments. North Atlantic treaty Organisation comprise of a multitude of milatary forces. Forces for defence of treaty signatories and all have a voice in the UN. The Politcal uproar from non NATO countries would send the whole UN into turmoil.

asked and answered


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

THE UN and NATO do work together and the UN actually does have 'armed forces' who aid them in the more dangerous countries they work in. Also on counter-terrorism, crisis management, civil-military cooperation, combating human trafficking, mine action, civil emergency planning, women and peace and security, arms control and non-proliferation they work together on.

http://www.csdr.org/95Book/Boothby.htm


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

crc said:


> THE UN and NATO do work together and the UN actually does have 'armed forces' who aid them in the more dangerous countries they work in. Also on counter-terrorism, crisis management, civil-military cooperation, combating human trafficking, mine action, civil emergency planning, women and peace and security, arms control and non-proliferation they work together on.
> 
> Mr. Derek Boothby...NATO and the United Nations


no.. the un appoint forces from different countries to act for them. They do not have a standing military force of their own. Being of a an armed forces background you should know that


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You say you are not in the British Army as you were born in Spain. In which case you are in the Spanish Army?
So you speak fluent Spanish?
And the UN does not have its own military force. 
FACT.
Dunmovin knows whereof he speaks.
There are people with a military background on this forum, you know.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

crc said:


> THE UN and NATO do work together and the UN actually does have 'armed forces' who aid them in the more dangerous countries they work in. Also on counter-terrorism, crisis management, civil-military cooperation, combating human trafficking, mine action, civil emergency planning, women and peace and security, arms control and non-proliferation they work together on.
> 
> Mr. Derek Boothby...NATO and the United Nations



You should have read the whole of that article before trying to use it to prove your point.
Strong scent of troll!!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

First sentence, fourth paragraph:

*U.N. troops, like NATO troops, do not belong to their organization: they are loaned by their respective governments.*

Many nations 'lend' troops to be part of UN peace-keeping forces. They have been deployed in many parts of the globe. Sometimes they engage in action authorized by UN vote as in the case of the First Gulf War. More often they are loaned by their Governments to form part of an international force under UN auspices. They wear blue berets/helmets but are still there as members of their national armed forces. British troops were part of a joint peace-keeping force in FYR but were very much still formations of the British Army - I knew someone who was part of that force.
You can post anything you like and construct any identity you feel comfortable with on this site - you just have to keep within the bounds of decency (or Jo and Xavia will pounce on you) and consistency.
If you don't keep your stories straight you can't blame people for asking questions.


----------



## Maundler (Jul 30, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> You should have read the whole of that article before trying to use it to prove your point.
> Strong scent of troll!!!!



Both of you are going hard on crc aren't you??  Anyway, this is an interesting post, since I didn't know anything of what you speak!! You learn a new thing everyday I guess!!  

Hey, if you still have some connections on the government and (possibly private companies?) you can give me a hand to land a job in the UK!!    Just kidding!! I think I can manage that myself... 15 interviews in the UK so far!! Not to shabby for me! 

How's the market going mary?? You are definitely a new source on the matter.. I don't get tired of reading about economy, financial status, and watching CNBC every day, but you can only get so much information!!  You are a breeze of new air for my economic-knowledge!  And even though I still think there won't be such a hard double-dip recession, but it is something I have to keep an eye out for!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Maundler said:


> Both of you are going hard on crc aren't you??  Anyway, this is an interesting post, since I didn't know anything of what you speak!! You learn a new thing everyday I guess!!
> 
> Hey, if you still have some connections on the government and (possibly private companies?) you can give me a hand to land a job in the UK!!    Just kidding!! I think I can manage that myself... 15 interviews in the UK so far!! Not to shabby for me!
> 
> How's the market going mary?? You are definitely a new source on the matter.. I don't get tired of reading about economy, financial status, and watching CNBC every day, but you can only get so much information!!  You are a breeze of new air for my economic-knowledge!  And even though I still think there won't be such a hard double-dip recession, but it is something I have to keep an eye out for!!


Hi Maundler, great to read you again. 
Interesting news from Mexico....former Presidente Vincente Fox wants to see total legalisation of all drugs!!! I tend to think he's right...what do you think?
I used to have a few connections but as you know better than I five years away is a long long time...and a hell of a lot has happened in those five years.
One personal example: when we moved to Prague each of our £s was worth 42.5 Czech crowns (CZK). When we left in December 2008 we were getting around 26 CZK to the £. Quite a drop, worse even than the £/euro decline. We wopuld still have left the UK if we'd had psychic powers  and been able to foresee that though, tbh.
The latest scare story from the UK is that interest rates will rise to 8% by 2011.
Whilst I think that's unlikely - the economist from whom this scenario originates is a hithertofore unknown neo-con) I'd be happy with that! Not good for most working people though.
Recent figures on the health of the UK economy are not good. Double-dip still likely. I posted a piece from yesterday's Observer about how UK employers were planning to export 10% of new jobs to India, Asia and Eastern Europe because of shortage of skills in the UK indigenous workforce -it's on the House Prices thread.
I'm going to pm you as I have something that may be interesting and useful for you.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> The latest scare story from the UK is that interest rates will rise to 8% by 2011.


Mary he also thinks there will be a massive increase in the money supply and a boom bigger than that seen in the 80s.

8% interest with a massive boom surely is not scary 

On the ground in the last week (and August is incredible quiet normally) we have seen a UK TV channel invest very large sums in IT to cater for increased advertising revenues. It doesn't look like they see a large double dip 

But for sure the Euro is the one that worries me


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> Mary he also thinks there will be a massive increase in the money supply and a boom bigger than that seen in the 80s.
> 
> 8% interest with a massive boom surely is not scary
> 
> ...


8% is scary with the inflation he thinks will accompany it! Speaks of almost 20%.
Good for investors, (and me) bad for businesses and the housing market.
Advertising investment is usually a sign of copying with fears of reduced demand.
BTW Nigel...I keep forgetting to include you with Pesky and Tallulah when listing 'integrated' people. Of course you have Spanish family too. Apologies.
Maybe we should include Gus and his olive groves?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The olives are integrated, I don't think I am .


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

review of yesterday: told that the banks might actually pay me for lending them my money, instead of charging me for the priveldge, scared a troll off (never liked people who think we are stupid enough not to actually look at what they post) got drunk, BiL won thirteen euros out of a machine, was sensible enough to not get too drunk, ergo no hangover today... all in all a good day


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> First sentence, fourth paragraph:
> 
> *U.N. troops, like NATO troops, do not belong to their organization: they are loaned by their respective governments.*
> 
> ...


How is it when I get bolshie JoJo slaps me down but you are allowed to get away with it.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Mary he also thinks there will be a massive increase in the money supply and a boom bigger than that seen in the 80s.


Increase in money supply?????? I thought that we had that with QE.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> How is it when I get bolshie JoJo slaps me down but you are allowed to get away with it.


ah - but you don't know what goes on behind the scenes..........


seriously, we can't, as moderators read every single post - we are all volunteers & we do have 'real lives'

if you see a post which you find offensive, either personally or generally, just use the 'report/ button


it's the one that looks like an exclamation mark in a triangular road sign at the top of every post


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> How is it when I get bolshie JoJo slaps me down but you are allowed to get away with it.


Because she knows that with me it's an irremediable character defect and nothing can be done to improve it.......but with you, Jerzy, there's always hope....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> review of yesterday: told that the banks might actually pay me for lending them my money, instead of charging me for the priveldge, scared a troll off (never liked people who think we are stupid enough not to actually look at what they post) got drunk, BiL won thirteen euros out of a machine, was sensible enough to not get too drunk, ergo no hangover today... all in all a good day


That was a good day in the life of Little Willie...
I'm scared of getting drunk now. (Note the word 'now'). I',m limiting myself...trying to wait until dusk, cutting down on spirits.
I tend to drink cider over lots of ice, you know, like Magners. Very refreshing and I wake up with a clear head.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Because she knows that with me it's an irremediable character defect and nothing can be done to improve it.......but with you, Jerzy, there's always hope....


Damn! i'll have to work on her.


----------

